# Help ID "Blinky"



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't have any pics because all i have is my crappy camera phone. It is black with white polka dots all over its body. if you need a pic i can do my best but it won't be pretty haha.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

duboisi :idea:


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm looks very similar, do they go through a color change?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Neptune Boulevard said:


> hmm looks very similar, do they go through a color change?


Have a look through the pictures in our PROFILESfor _T. duboisi_. You'll see they are very differently coloured as adults.


----------

